# Where is everyone from!



## REKER

Virginia Beach, Virginia checking in!


----------



## Guest

New Jersey


----------



## Guest

Gibraltar 


southernmost point in europe ;]


----------



## Guest

Melbourne, Australia. sporting capital of the world!


----------



## Flick Montana

Indianapolis, IN. Home of the Colts, NASCAR and Bucky Wilocheck, original inventor of the snowboard (although he is often discredited as simply being the first person to fall down a hill in winter.)


----------



## EverBorN

Colts huh? Think me and Nikolai gotta kick the crap out of you.


----------



## Guest

New Zealand


----------



## REKER

Luck you! Thats one of the places I hope to visit in the next 2 years.


----------



## Guest

Midnightlily said:


> New Zealand


hoping to go there next year. heard only good things


----------



## Guest

I love it here


----------



## PaoloSmythe

EverBorN said:


> This should be made a sticky! Where is everyone from?!


this SHOULD be a sticky!

Londinium, Engerland!


----------



## Guest

Squamish BC here, outdoor recreation capital of canada.......at least thats what the big sign says coming into town.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Edmonton, Alberta in Canada. Things freeze fast here.


----------



## Guest

Northern VA, sledding down the mountains of Western PA. I'm trying to convince my ex to move to CO though.


----------



## shredbetties

I live in El Jebel, Co - tiny town outside of Aspen


----------



## bravo_castle

South Denver (aka littlefun) here.


----------



## Guest

Midnightlily said:


> New Zealand


Good on ya, mate!

Went there for my honeymoon in august two years ago. Had a blast.

I'm from western Wyoming, near Jackson. Where men are men, the women are too, and the sheep are scared.


----------



## bravo_castle

PowderKeg said:


> Where men are men, the women are too, and the sheep are scared.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

PowderKeg said:


> Had a blast.
> Where the sheep are scared.


ah so we now know why you went to NZ on honeymoon.

poor flossy became a gaper huh?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Slaughterhouse said:


> Edmonton, Alberta in Canada. Things freeze fast here.


EDM has a poxy farking airport!

_things freeze up fast_? yeah like the tail section of my aeroplane back to the drizzle of blighty! an 8 hour lay over became a 20 hour delay! woot!


----------



## boarderaholic

PaoloSmythe said:


> EDM has a poxy farking airport!
> 
> _things freeze up fast_? yeah like the tail section of my aeroplane back to the drizzle of blighty! an 8 hour lay over became a 20 hour delay! woot!


Hehe. Welcome to Edmonton Paolo!:laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i was soooo knackered after that wait.... what's that cowboy styled restaurant in the departures? we watched about 3 entire hockey games that day. i lost count of the beer pitchers sunk. all this came on the back of 16 days straight riding at Big White

when we took off at about 2am in a blizzard, i was almost hallucinating i was so tired. never taken off in a foot of snow before... frankly i couldn't care at the time whether we lifted off or not!

good times


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, I am currently living in Nelson BC for the neXt year! Bring on the POW!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

^^can I Come Stay??


----------



## Guest

Why not ...


----------



## PaoloSmythe

cool; see you in january! whats the address?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

[email protected]!rl said:


> Why not ...


hey i just realised that i have as many posts as you have points!

yeah i AM that sad it seems! 

maybe that is a good reason for _why not_!?


----------



## Guest

what are the points all about, anyway?


----------



## REKER

You can buy things in the forum store. Should be in the light grey menu *------>*


----------



## Guest

Hmmm why is my profile pic not showing?! It is the correct size ... Grr


----------



## REKER

[email protected]!rl said:


> Hmmm why is my profile pic not showing?! It is the correct size ... Grr


It is showing up. Im pretty sure you want an Avatar though.


----------



## Guest

Whoops, can you tell that i am blonde?! Thanks buddy!!


----------



## REKER

Oh.. you are blonde.... I didnt even notice.


----------



## Guest

...from Rhode Island.


----------



## Ale_Capone

Bothell Washington... Home of, uh, Blake, the runner up from this years American Idol.. hey, that's all I got!!


----------



## swmike

Rio Rancho NM. Ale - you sell the house and completely out of the midwest now?


----------



## Ale_Capone

swmike said:


> Rio Rancho NM. Ale - you sell the house and completely out of the midwest now?


Hey Mike.

No, I didn't sell the house. I probably couldn't give it away right now. Kind of tough when Detroit is leading the nation with 1 out of 4 mortgages in forclosure. Most of my stuff will be out here in about mid October sometime. 

How's the summer jeepin' going?


----------



## Guest

Ale_Capone said:


> Bothell Washington... Home of, uh, Blake, the runner up from this years American Idol.. hey, that's all I got!!



Hey Ale, you've got something! Rhode Island doesn't even have any mountains! Let alone a runner up from American Idol. Oh no wait, we had that guy Richard Hatch from the Survivor show. Although I don't know if you want someone like that representing the state you live in......


----------



## PaoloSmythe

right now, i am coming out of stockholm sweden! TACKS!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PaoloSmythe said:


> right now, i am coming out of stockholm sweden! TACKS!!


Oooh, the things I would do in Sweden, muhahahaha!


----------



## Ale_Capone

porwal222 said:


> Hey Ale, you've got something! Rhode Island doesn't even have any mountains! Let alone a runner up from American Idol. Oh no wait, we had that guy Richard Hatch from the Survivor show. Although I don't know if you want someone like that representing the state you live in......


Hatch? Isn't that the naked fat guy?!? 

I just got here anyways.. I am from Detroit. Home to one of the girls from flava flaves reality show. Top that!!!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Ale_Capone said:


> Hatch? Isn't that the naked fat guy?!?
> 
> I just got here anyways.. I am from Detroit. Home to one of the girls from flava flaves reality show. Top that!!!!


Tommy Chong went to my Highschool up here in Edmonton (Victoria Composite Highschool)


----------



## Guest

So do they have a commememoratve Cannabis in the front office?


----------



## Guest

Ale_Capone said:


> Hatch? Isn't that the naked fat guy?!?
> 
> I just got here anyways.. I am from Detroit. Home to one of the girls from flava flaves reality show. Top that!!!!



It's still better than coming from a state known for a naked fat guy who's a little light in the loafers !


----------



## Slaughterhouse

PowderKeg said:


> So do they have a commememoratve Cannabis in the front office?


Hell! This is Canada...we have it on our flag! :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Slaughterhouse said:


> Oooh, the things I would do in Sweden, muhahahaha!


well i mainly drank Pripps Blå and ate burritos! and haddock!


----------



## T.J.

hagerstown MD

home resort is whitetail or liberty.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> hagerstown MD
> 
> home resort is whitetail or liberty.


YAY, for TJ!!!!


----------



## kosanders

Pasco, WA........home resort Bluewood or White Pass


----------



## landonk5

Walnut, CA.
never snows here. rarely even rains.
probably hailed 5 times the whole 
time i was alive. pretty much a desert.
but i love snow. as soon as i can im
getting outa here!


----------



## Dcp584

I'm kickin it in Frederick, MD home resort Liberty or Whitetail and every once and a while Roundtop but 95% of the time I ride at Liberty closest one.


----------



## alaric

mpdsnowman said:


> About two hours from the Buffalo Bills. Which is an embarrasment right now.
> 
> Home of the orange...which is quite an embarrassment right now.
> 
> 3.5 hours from the greatest city that never sleeps.



Agreed and the same goes for me:dunno:


----------



## gies5

good ole Missouri... as soon as I graduate college I'm getting to Colorado as fast as possible.


----------



## Guest

Southern Alberta, Canada. 

Sure like to know top 3 Northwest US Resorts for boarders. I've got to slide down there this year.


----------



## killclimbz

LeafRider said:


> Southern Alberta, Canada.
> 
> Sure like to know top 3 Northwest US Resorts for boarders. I've got to slide down there this year.


What is your definition of Northwest US?


----------



## Guest

Melbourne Australia


----------



## Guest

Westchester County, New York


Peter Morales


----------



## Guest

What is your definition of Northwest US?

Well anything in Western USA preferreably further north, within Driving distance of Alberta, Canada. 1000km or less to the Canadian/US border would be what i'm looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

LeafRider said:


> What is your definition of Northwest US?
> 
> Well anything in Western USA preferreably further north, within Driving distance of Alberta, Canada. 1000km or less to the Canadian/US border would be what i'm looking for. Thanks.


There are a few large ones in Montana. I think one is called Whitefish???


----------



## Guest

Ya Whitefish is a blast that's pretty much the extent of the US hills i've been to. Thanks.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

LeafRider said:


> Ya Whitefish is a blast that's pretty much the extent of the US hills i've been to. Thanks.


More than I've been to, lol! I've only ridden Canadian resorts; there are certainly more than enough areas to ride in Alberta and BC alone to keep the interests up. My parents retired to Kelowna, BC a few years ago and I crashed at their home off and on from the hostel at Big White. Now they are moving to White Rock, BC which I guess is only an hour and a half from Whistler so who knows.


----------



## Mr. Right

Dumont, Colorado. 20 minutes from Loveland.


----------



## kri$han

Toronto; Canada's party-town checkin in


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Bellingham, WA

Slaughter...Baker is closer to white rock


----------



## Slaughterhouse

wrathfuldeity said:


> Bellingham, WA
> 
> Slaughter...Baker is closer to white rock


How is Baker? Thanks BTW!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

It keeps me entertained and certianly not exhaused its capicity with my lowly skills; it has good days and bad days depending on snow and weather, however its also the only place I've ridden, so can't give you a comparative opinion


----------



## Guest

Originally from Atlanta, Georgia but my heart goes back and forth from the Himalayas and the Rockies.


----------



## Guest

Lexington, KY, I live in Cincinnati, OH for most of the year at school, and currently in Arlington, MA for an internship


----------



## Guest

I live in Northern Virginia and I go to school in Delaware.


----------



## T.J.

where at in NoVa? we have a few peeps on here from that area.


----------



## Guest

Springfield/Alexandria area.


----------



## lisevolution

Hicksville, NY on Long Island, 60 minutes from NYC 3hours from mountains in NY, PA or VT ( if I leave early enough and peg it at 90 the whole way without stopping for gas till the VT exit !)


----------



## Guest

Whistler, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Guest

Originally Missouri but currently stationed at Malmstrom AFB,Montana. Not a bad thing not really any mountains in Missouri unless you count chatdumps!


----------



## Guest

Most of my parts were constructed in California, but the kernel for my OS was developed by Linus Torvald and the micro-circuitry that constitutes the more complex mechanics like my fingers and toes were developed and constructed in Germany. My power source and skin were grafted in Japan. I'm currently living in New Jersey, though.


----------



## Guest

haha, great answer!


----------



## Slaughterhouse

xenster said:


> Most of my parts were constructed in California, but the kernel for my OS was developed by Linus Torvald and the micro-circuitry that constitutes the more complex mechanics like my fingers and toes were developed and constructed in Germany. My power source and skin were grafted in Japan. I'm currently living in New Jersey, though.


Good to see! I f'n hate coming into to work and having to use Windows. PcLinuxOS and have never looked back!


----------



## Guest

yeah, the 'gineers tried MacOS first but every time i tried to do any actual productive work i'd come up with an "Error type: -1" and i'd contract too many viruses when they tried windows and i'd randomly start beating up dogs, baby seals, and start spouting advertisements for new ring tones.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Lol I don't know how you survived the frequent reformats! I really want to show my sympathies for your fragmented youth. However, Linus seems to have taken good care of you, including many arms, likely controlled through multiple desktops. And you no longer have to worry about Microsoft Genuine Advantage! So, cheers mate!!


----------



## T.J.

i dunno whats worse. your conversation or the fact that i understand it.


----------



## Guest

Orlando, Florida


----------



## Guest

shredbetties said:


> I live in El Jebel, Co - tiny town outside of Aspen


hey shredbetties, i lived there for a bit...


----------



## Guest

USA Joliet,IL


----------



## Guest

Orlando, Florida.

Can we get some snow down here? And some steep slopes... Yes that would be nice!


----------



## Guest

rickenfan said:


> Orlando, Florida.
> 
> Can we get some snow down here? And some steep slopes... Yes that would be nice!


lol thats worse than long island :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Shadow Hills California baby where we havnt seen snow in over 20 years...such a shame!!!


----------



## sedition

Avitar says it all.


----------



## Guest

hahahaha

QUOTE from Little NIcky:
i'm from the south...DEEP SOUTH

hahahaha


----------



## AZred60

southern az, home of few things good...god i miss seattle


----------



## Guest

*Mkuk*

Hi all, am from Milton Keynes in the UK. Home of no natural snow


----------



## Guest

San Diego, CA! :cheeky4:


----------



## apintojr

from NewJersey. i dont ride in jersey though. MT.Snow VT for my home mountain.


----------



## trickten

USA, I'm from the Mid-Michigan area


----------



## llcooljunr

Corona, CA... I usually just tell people I'm close to LA. 45 min. from Mountain High.

Aye landonk5, I used to live in La Puente and I took a bunch of classes in Mt. SAC, so I'm pretty familiar with the Walnut area.


----------



## Guest

Originally I'm from Hinckley, OH, which is about 30 minutes outside of Cleveland, but now I'm a student at Michigan State.


----------



## Guest

I'm from Ottawa Ontario... Chinese tourists seem to Love it here lol

At least I'm close to Montreal - The true Sin city of Canada (wink)


----------



## Guest

I'm from Montana


----------



## Guest

im from vegas, the true sin city of...yeah that's it


----------



## Guest

landonk5 said:


> Walnut, CA.
> never snows here. rarely even rains.
> probably hailed 5 times the whole
> time i was alive. pretty much a desert.
> but i love snow. as soon as i can im
> getting outa here!


Pretty much how I feel about Phoenix. Wife and I never planned on staying this long. It's tough selling a house these days.


----------



## Guest

11 yrs in lake tahoe,ca.... its blizzarding outside right now.. snowd a foot last night.. going ridin in 2 days.. great powder day!!


----------



## Guest

snwbunnie85 said:


> 11 yrs in lake tahoe,ca.... its blizzarding outside right now.. snowd a foot last night.. going ridin in 2 days.. great powder day!!


goto hell... do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars, go straight to hell.... :cheeky4:  it snowed about 1/32nd of an inch here today :dunno:


----------



## Guest

megladan said:


> goto hell... do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars, go straight to hell.... :cheeky4:  it snowed about 1/32nd of an inch here today :dunno:



yah it snowed soo much that we had to close all the roads so no one was able to leave... thats how much snow we got...  .... although that means all the damn tourists were stuck here..:thumbsdown:.... and another storm is commin in tonite... lol.


----------



## Guest

Long Island NEW YORK BABY!


----------



## Guest

i'm from bergen county, NJ usually hit up shawnee and BB in pa... go to VT at least 2 times a year usually killington and okemo... been riding for 3 years and ride a burton king 158... just signed up for hte forums.. .good site...


----------



## Guest

Wow. I'm from a small town in Nebraska.


6 hours from any "mountain". :[


----------



## Guest

snwbunnie85 said:


> yah it snowed soo much that we had to close all the roads so no one was able to leave... thats how much snow we got...  .... although that means all the damn tourists were stuck here..:thumbsdown:.... and another storm is commin in tonite... lol.


thats it im moving to tahoe or somewhere with fluff, lots of fluffy goodness everywhere.. pretty girls are the icing on the cake... :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Viva la Billings Montana baby!!!


----------



## Guest

Olympia, Washington near the avalanche and pass closures


----------



## Guest

Im from Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Guest

Bel =) said:


> Im from Brisbane, Australia


G'day mate.


----------



## Guest

bravogrl28 said:


> G'day mate.



haha G'day!


----------



## Guest

Bel =) said:


> haha G'day!


I traveled to Gosford & Sydney when the Olympics was there. Beautiful country you have there.


----------



## Guest

yeh i love it here! but the summers are so damn hot


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone! I live in Slovenia (Ljubljana).


----------



## Guest

South Korea


----------



## Guest

Born in Indonesia, brought to the Netherlands where I was raised until we moved to Luxembourg when I was 13. After finishing my high school at de European School in Luxembourg I went back to Holland to study for almost 11 years (oops) and last month I moved to Vancouver (downtown to be precise). Hopefully I can manage to find a job here and stay here as long as possible.


----------



## Guest

New here to the forums.
Born in CT, now reside in MD. I've been boarding for 2 years now, but infrequently, I'd say about 20 times total. I'm looking forward to moving to Idaho or Montana in about 5-10 years to take up boarding as my primary occupation...with a job on the side to pay the bills.


----------



## T.J.

TNT, where do you usually ride? we have a bunch of regs here that ride whitetail, liberty and other area resorts.


----------



## Dcp584

For rizzle homie dizzle.. Where you be slidin at..WERD TO YO MOTHA.....yea um......


----------



## Guest

T.J.,
I usually ride Whitetail if I just want to go cruising and Liberty if I want to do park. I'm pretty much a 50/50 split on the two. I ride Roundtop very rarely.


----------



## Dcp584

Dude Libertys' park normally trumps Whitetails that should be no question. Unless your looking to just get a change of scenery. BTDubbs are you going on they jay trip if you aren't you should be.


----------



## T.J.

btdubs! haha, that one took me a sec.


----------



## Guest

Too bad I can't make it to Liberty this weekend (stuck at school). It's probably gonna be icy, but that's never a reason to pass on boarding. I'm hoping to get there the week after though, and by then I'll have my cast off, so it'll be back to the park.
Do you all go pretty much every weekend?


----------



## T.J.

yeah thats usually when i get to go out.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

its not where yer from, but where you're going to that matters!

just thought i would share


----------



## Dcp584

I try and get out as much as possible weekend weekday doesn't matter but I'm currently a little banged up and have been taking it easy. So this second part of my season has sucked nothing but hangin out while all my friends go ride. 

Knee braces and back injuries what away to go just trying to heal up for the trip to Jay. Maybe I should go see a doctor about the fluid in my knee....


----------



## T.J.

dammit, you better be 110% for the jay trip.


----------



## Dcp584

I still got two weeks. Like I can ride fine now witha brace but the park is a bad idea. My back got slammed via kite on sunday but is just sore and scraped up .


----------



## Guest

Ririe, Idaho, NE of Idaho Falls.. Seriously we got so much snow this winter everyone should try Kelly Canyon if ur in the area.. Targhee and Big Sky are great too.. Idaho rocks!!


----------



## Guest

Born in vancouver BC, moved to edmonton AB 4 years ago.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*in order of appearance*

Vista, CA (17 yrs)
Oceanside, CA
Queenstown, NZ
Mammoth Lakes, CA
Jackson Hole, WY (8yrs)
Wanaka, NZ (2 seasons)
Ohau, NZ (2 seasons)
Bellingham, WA
Lake Tahoe, CA
Methven, NZ
Stowe, VT
Ellicottville, NY (8 yrs)

Living in a Rotorhome next to the Heli LZ in Valdez doesn't count because my feet never touched the ground.


----------



## Guest

Suburban Blend said:


> Vista, CA (17 yrs)
> Oceanside, CA
> Queenstown, NZ
> Mammoth Lakes, CA
> Jackson Hole, WY (8yrs)
> Wanaka, NZ (2 seasons)
> Ohau, NZ (2 seasons)
> Bellingham, WA
> Lake Tahoe, CA
> Methven, NZ
> Stowe, VT
> Ellicottville, NY (8 yrs)
> 
> Living in a Rotorhome next to the Heli LZ in Valdez doesn't count because my feet never touched the ground.


wow someone gets around... lol


----------



## Guest

like a record lol
whoaaa vista ca? like BUENA VISTA? i live by there! !!


----------



## Guest

Ontario girl here. Raised in Jellicoe, lived in Thunder Bay here and there, lived in Toronto for a few months, now back in Jellicoe again. =) Small town to the core.


----------



## Guest

born in charleston, wv, spent most of my life in chicago, IL and south bend, IN areas. moved to boulder, co about 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Guest

Im from New Hampshire


----------



## Guest

columbia, Mo ->
houston, Tx ->
cupertino, Ca ->
st. louis, Mo ->
sunnyvale, Ca ->
mountain view, Ca ->
tempe, Az ->
palo alto, Ca ->
san jose, Ca ->
los angeles, Ca ->
columbia, Mo ->
kansas city presently.

Denver or Boulder is coming in next few years


----------



## Guest

Toronto... at least until April. Then most likely Van... after planting season, of course!


----------



## tomtom88

born in sunny San Diego. then lived in illinois. then back to cali (only central this time) and now im located on the front range in colorado!


----------



## killclimbz

Augie09 said:


> columbia, Mo ->
> houston, Tx ->
> cupertino, Ca ->
> st. louis, Mo ->
> sunnyvale, Ca ->
> mountain view, Ca ->
> tempe, Az ->
> palo alto, Ca ->
> san jose, Ca ->
> los angeles, Ca ->
> columbia, Mo ->
> kansas city presently.
> 
> Denver or Boulder is coming in next few years


What were you doing in the Bay Area? Your list of towns there reads like my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Guest

Taylorsville, UT
West Jordan, UT
If town, ID
Bennion, UT
Ririe, ID
Rigby, ID


----------



## Guest

Naples, Italy
Tampa, FL
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Guest

Born and raised is Puyallup Wa and currently now living in West Valley UT


----------



## Guest

colorado springs, colorado. all day evry day.

i wanna go to boulder for college. 

and eventually live in the tahoe/truckee area.


----------



## Guest

Born in Powa, Ca ,but now live in Minnesota


----------



## Flick Montana

Born in Indianapolis, Indiana. Now I live in Aloha, Oregon.


----------



## Guest

Menan ID
Rigby ID


----------



## rjattack19

located in the northern san diego area, but im from hudson NH


----------



## Guest

PA farm girl originally

came to the "big city" of Philadelphia to go to college. 
pfft...sucks here. no snow, just cold and crappy in the winter. hot and muggy in the summer.

shoulda went to Bennington University in VT!


----------



## Guest

I'm from NYC


----------



## zakk

408, represent!!!


----------



## lopro

Stamford, CT over here.


----------



## Guest

Brussels , Belgium
no snow in 400miles
still in highschool.


----------



## burritosandsnow

born and raised in Alabama , moved to Salt Lake in 96


----------



## YanTheMan

Fully French Canadian though born in Calgary Alberta. Graduated, currently upgrading a couple courses, want to get my bachelors degree for business.

Sometime I will move to BC, I dont care if its 5 years from now or not... I AM MOVING TO BC!


----------



## nodaysoff

Berks County PA, moved out here bout 3years ago from Queens NY.


----------



## T.J.

nodaysoff said:


> Berks County PA, moved out here bout 3years ago from Queens NY.


i grew up in berks county outside of Reading. where you at?


----------



## nodaysoff

T.J. said:


> i grew up in berks county outside of Reading. where you at?


Im in Bernville about 20 minutes from reading


----------



## Guest

Hey, I grew up in Berks County outside of Reading too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Va Beach, VA. Not alot of snow here, but all the sand you want. PS- I hate tourists


----------



## Guest

Seattle what what.


----------



## nodaysoff

blondie said:


> Hey, I grew up in Berks County outside of Reading too.:thumbsup:


Cool beans


----------



## Guest

North Sweden, Umeå is the name of the city


----------



## skipmann

Currently living in Stuttgart, Germany until 2012. I call Hawaii home.


----------



## markee

Born in Secaucus, NJ, moved to Vancouver, BC when I was 2. 1st year uni.


----------



## Guest

Maine via BAW-STIN, MA ; )


----------



## Vlaze

Originally from a small town we refer to as Hickville in CNY, live currently near Danbury, CT


----------



## Guest

Sin City, NV


----------



## Guest

San Diego here; went snowboarding in Tahoe for the first time and now looking to get my own gear and everything


----------



## Guest

Russian Moscow, no mountain around thousand km. Ride from hills


----------



## Guest

Boston here


----------



## Vlaze

DIG said:


> Russian Moscow, no mountain around thousand km. Ride from hills


Just makes you all the more hardcore!


----------



## Guest

I recently moved to Canmore Alberta, the best kept secret in the Canadian Rockies! Actually, Im about 5 minutes outside of Canmore, and 5 minutes to the Banff park boundary.


----------



## paulperroni

Miami! Beaches are amazing, weather is 75 today... beautiful sunny day, but I am desperate to hit the slopes! hahaha!


----------



## Guest

In a city called Adelaide in South Australia.


----------



## Guest

chicagolanddd/indiana!


----------



## Muki

St. Louissss!!!


----------



## mike.d

Minnesota!


----------



## Snowfox

Muki said:


> St. Louissss!!!


Woot woot! :cheeky4:


----------



## sevenstarsfall

Northern California, where the happy cows are.........I think??? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Wellington, New Zealand... as all of you go, wtf and google lollol


----------



## Guest

Just about to end my first season here in Korea, I'll be in Montana in a couple months. It's so rediculously cold up there that the slopes will still be open in May.....totally amped


----------



## BoulderEagle

Oh => Co


----------



## Guest

San Diego, Ca. Stupid seasons almost over here.


----------



## Guest

FresNO!

123456789ten


----------



## Guest

Belgium ! 
Nearby Antwerp


----------



## Guest

Holland, nearby Eindhoven


----------



## Guest

flowrida said:


> Holland, nearby Eindhoven


Hi flowrida  
Are you frequent visitor of Landgraaf?


----------



## Guest

Orange County, California


----------



## clou

Vancouver Canada


----------



## grafta

Originally New Zealand but residing in Vancouver BC!


----------



## Guest

Portugal, Lisbon! :cheeky4:


----------



## BliND KiNK

Shreveport, Louisiana -- but i'm stuck in Omaha, Nebraska for the moment


----------



## carsbybigd

North Orange County Calif.


----------



## Guest

no stas im just 16, so i don't got a ride to it:'(


----------



## Guest

Portland, Oregon. NW all the way! :cheeky4:


----------



## Milo303

Kansas City, Kansas originally

Been in Denver for 2 years now


----------



## OldNo.7

Fort Wayne Indiana

I hate it here


----------



## Guest

i am originally from scotland but now i live in south lake tahoe, ca. before tahoe, i lived in edinburgh, london, boston and san francisco.

alasdair


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

I live in North Carolina Outer Banks area where there is no snow or mountians.South Lake is nice.


----------



## WhistlerBound

Richmond, Tasmania - Down-under down-under.


----------



## McLovin'

Bondi, SYD AUS. Too far from the white stuff!


----------



## Guest

Denver, CO  Yay for being close to mountains...


----------



## Adrii

Cherry Hill, NJ


----------



## Argo

San Antonio, TX ..... "home resort" is 13 hours away in wolf creek CO at least 4 weeks a year. Wish CO was either less expensive to live in or had jobs that paid what I get paid here..... I would be up there in a heart beat....


----------



## Guest

Greetings from Chicago


----------



## Miles_K

I'm from Wiscompton


----------



## buddermeup420

The Lou, Missouri


----------



## Guest

Nassau, Bahamas


----------



## Richo411

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Sirium

Singapore, 30degs celcius / 90% humidity and 4 deg above the equator!


----------



## Guest

NW Burbs of Chicago checking in


----------



## Guest

Denver, CO! Love it here!!


----------



## Guest

new zealand


----------



## Muki

buddermeup420 said:


> The Lou, Missouri


No shit, eh? Same place.


----------



## AlexS

SoCal. Moved to michigan this year, moving back in july.


----------



## Shredder13

South Central PA...Gettysburg area. My house is a ten minute walk from the nearest mountian, Ski Liberty!


----------



## Guest

Im from the Lake Tahoe area, just down the hill. But I recently moved to SoCal, still in the process of it. It should be fun.


----------



## fattrav

Im living in Palmerston North, New Zealand. It's quite possibly the asshole of the world and nearly everytime I hear it mentioned the song "shit town" from Live pops into my head.


----------



## Guest

Toronto Canada


----------



## PBR

Quiton NJ...


----------



## malkinfleury

20 minutes north of pittsburgh, PA...

1.5 - 2 hours from 7springs...


----------



## Guest

*Roselle Park NJ*

Big Boulder
MT Creek
MT Snow


----------



## Guest

*wasupppp*

ATL GA where there are no moutains to snowboard but we go to north carolina,hopefullly goin to breckenridge in jan..


----------



## Telosin

qbanshred said:


> ATL GA where there are no moutains to snowboard but we go to north carolina,hopefullly goin to breckenridge in jan..


Lol, me too man. Living in Atlanta sucks...Where do you go in the Carolinas? And what part of Atlanta do you live in?


----------



## Guest

*hey man*

i live in alpharetta dude i got to cataloochee and sugar mountain but mostly cataloochee ive only been one season so far so not much exp but hopefully this year i tear it up


----------



## Telosin

That's crazy man haha. I go to school at Southern Poly in Marietta and I go with my roommates to Cataloochee a few times a year also. We should definitely coordinate a trip up there sometime this winter.


----------



## Guest

lol yea i knew a kid named bobby that went there i think he was doin electrical engineering n hes into wrestling but ne ways cool man yea


----------



## roremc

Banff, Alberta, Canada, originally from Melbourne, Australia


----------

